# care ambulance



## orangecountyemt (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am starting orientation for Care ambulance in a few weeks and am wondering what I should expect. i have gone through other EMT job orientations and they all seem to be different from one another. Can anyone give me advice on what to expect with this one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Imacho (Aug 11, 2012)

Never heard of them.


----------



## energystar (Aug 12, 2012)

Pretty standard stuff. You will do your OC and LA expanded scope with them. Most of the higher ups will come in and introduce themselves. You watch all the fun safety videos. You will learn how scheduling works, what is expected of you, how to use CARE equipment, how to use the ePCR and so on. All of the people you will meet are approachable, friendly and helpful so ask if you have questions. Overall it is nothing to lose sleep over and most of the stuff you do just requires you to be there and listen. The last day you will do some scenarios and learn how to assist a medic in the back. After you wrap that up, you start your field training that next week.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 12, 2012)

What days and how long is the orientation usually?


----------



## energystar (Aug 12, 2012)

It is Monday through Thursday 8am-5pm the first week and then the week after is your field training which can be any arrangement of days/hours. You have to give two weeks of dull time availability at the start to complete both of these. Then they let you pick two days to be off during the week where you won't be scheduled.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Danno (Aug 14, 2012)

energystar said:


> It is Monday through Thursday 8am-5pm the first week and then the week after is your field training which can be any arrangement of days/hours. You have to give two weeks of dull time availability at the start to complete both of these. Then they let you pick two days to be off during the week where you won't be scheduled.



Do they let you pick saturday + sunday?


----------



## lmnop (Aug 16, 2012)

hey do you start september 4th as well?


----------



## energystar (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey Danno it is any two days and yes it can be Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Timber (Aug 17, 2012)

Imnop - I start sept 4! Just signed some more paperwork and got my uniforms fitted today. Whooooo!! 

But yeah, on the paperwork, you get to choose two days off out of a week but only one weekend day off. <_<


----------



## energystar (Aug 17, 2012)

I stand corrected. That must have been changed recently sorry.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Aug 25, 2012)

You either have to work sat or sunday. Friday doesnt count as the weekend


----------

